# 12 week old German Shepherd Puppy



## HB2210 (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi, just about to embark on our first outing walking our new pup. I know this sounds stupid but how long should we walk him for ? Just a wee rough idea as I dont want to over exercise him and put and strain on his joints. I know you have to build it up gradually so any advice would be appreciated


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

For a 3 month old gsd I'd go for 15 mins twice a day. With larger dogs you have to be careful with their joints. I'd keep him on lead for now, and teaching him slowly to heel. However once or twice a week, I'd use a longer line and teach him recall  Even in the house you can teach him recall


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I need GSD puppy pics!!! 

At that age Sky was walked for around 15 minutes twice a day  You have to build it up slowly as not to hurt their little legs and hip x


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

I wouldnt walk too far on lead on hard surfaces, like road walks, limit that..
But i would encourage free play in the garden, other places where its safe to let him offlead and play, chances are at that age he aint going to run off lol.
But by free running, at puppy pace, letting im do his own speed will encourage muscle development on the gluteal muscles which will aid stability setting him up for healthy hips as he gets older.
I dont agree with walking little pups for long perios of time on tarmac etc, but like to encourage play trotting around off lead on grass areas to help development, but this is just my opinion.
xx

PS forgot to add, i dont let them walk up and down stairs at this age,. nor do i encourage pups to run around doing sharp turns etc, as this can damage there hips.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2010)

Invest in a long line leash and take him to fields and nice surface areas to have a wonder and socialize as much as possible around as many people and new surroundings that he will encounter thru out his life ur puppy will always let u know when he is tired body language will tell u this so once he starts to trail behind u its a good idea to let him rest and sleep it off as they love to sleep and grow.


----------

